# Seebald´s Gallery



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Seeing drawings like these just make me frustrated.  Excellent work. I just love the details on the RR. The ears look just fantastic, and the texture is great. Very very nice.


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Amazing! The detail is so realistic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful!! I have a shepherd you could do justice to...his ears would be up your alley.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I particularly enjoyed the Araber stallion piece......I'm an artist and I must say that this particular piece made my eye roam all over, which is good!!!! I think the dark area back under his tail is what holds the piece in balance.....my rule is......lights guide the eye.....darks hold the piece together......balance.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Seebald,

I _love_ the "sketchy" (but fully finished) feel that your artwork has. I hope it's not bad that I don't have much else to say!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Superb! They are wonderful portraits that feel "alive"! May I ask how large the originals are?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely sketches-love the expression in the dogs' eye's.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely mesmerizing! Thank you for sharing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seebald (Dec 15, 2012)

I am most grateful to you. 
The pictures have been Customized in different sizes.
Now that all the Christmas orders are finished, I can tell you sometimes show steps of the new plants.

love greeting

Saskia


----------



## Seebald (Dec 15, 2012)

Commissioned work in progress: Mars (Bulldog puppy) - pencil


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow even so far it looks amazing!


----------

